# Yak Cheese!!



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

So what exactly is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah it is something that sherpas used to carry as a up the himilayan mountains. They seem to it in their mouths until it melts. It is the hardest cheese I've seen and not sure how people eat this but dogs love it. It is made from Yak milk and is very high in omega 3. I read people also microwave them for their dogs too. Not sure how that one works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Just looked it up online, it's called chirpi. It's a very hard cheese made in the Himalayas, originally a traditional chew for humans, until dog owners discovered it! Unfortunately it's not very easy to get hold of here in England otherwise I'd love to get some for my two to try, it sounds great.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry snow, must've been typing at the same time as you, didn't mean to repeat your post!


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Here I thought it was a euphemism for something even more disgusting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

UKpoodle said:


> Sorry snow, must've been typing at the same time as you, didn't mean to repeat your post!




No no it is good I never thought to put the native name [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

pudellvr said:


> Here I thought it was a euphemism for something even more disgusting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Haha you mean like bully stick. Ever since I told my DH about what it was he can't purchase it so we went Yak. Lol. Thankfully this one isn't a euphemism.

Ukpoodles, I wonder how the himilayan think about is using their people food for dogs. If they make a human grade I'd give it a go and see what the fuss is all about. I've been making peanut butter cookies for dogs and then made some people cookies that weren't that different in ingredients.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes, it gave my son the willies when he realized what Percy was chewing on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

My dogs love Yak Cheese! I will add the caution that it's a very hard chew, so if your dog is the type to break their teeth on antlers then you might want to be careful about these as well. You also need to be careful about small pieces - I bought some off-brand Yak Sticks recently and they shattered as soon as the dogs bit into them. Archie wound up swallowing some rather large chunks, which thankfully he vomited up before they turned into a blockage or something.

With high-quality ones, the dogs chew on them for ages and ages until it gets small enough that they can start fitting the whole piece in their mouth, at which point you can either throw them away or microwave them. I don't have a microwave at the moment (our house is really old and the wiring can't handle it), but you can find instructions online for how to microwave it so they puff up and soften. Once they're softened, they're safe to swallow.

I don't know what it is about yak milk that makes it turn into such a super-hard cheese...you wouldn't even know it's cheese unless someone told you, I don't think! But yeah, they're great for a long-lasting chew.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

snow0160 said:


> Ukpoodles, I wonder how the himilayan think about is using their people food for dogs. If they make a human grade I'd give it a go and see what the fuss is all about. I've been making peanut butter cookies for dogs and then made some people cookies that weren't that different in ingredients.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


From what I've read online they were greatly offended when they saw an American visitor feeding it to their dog...until they realised the business opportunity!
Oh and I just realised I spelt it wrong, it's Churpi, not Chirpi.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

lisasgirl said:


> My dogs love Yak Cheese! I will add the caution that it's a very hard chew, so if your dog is the type to break their teeth on antlers then you might want to be careful about these as well. You also need to be careful about small pieces - I bought some off-brand Yak Sticks recently and they shattered as soon as the dogs bit into them. Archie wound up swallowing some rather large chunks, which thankfully he vomited up before they turned into a blockage or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh that is why you microwave. Thanks for sharing! You make good points about when it gets to nubbin and it could become a choking hazard. 





UKpoodle said:


> From what I've read online they were greatly offended when they saw an American visitor feeding it to their dog...until they realised the business opportunity!
> Oh and I just realised I spelt it wrong, it's Churpi, not Chirpi.




Thank you for looking that up. Haha the dollar signs changes people's opinion fast. I picture the frog singing we are in the money song. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

After reading your post today snow I ordered some from Amazon, now I'm hoping they are the good ones and won't break apart on them. I'll watch very carefully when I give them one.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I am interested too Caddy. Please let us know what you think when you get them. Isn't Amazon wonderful!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I got this one https://www.amazon.com/Himalayan-Do...TF8&qid=1492827592&sr=8-3&keywords=Yak+cheese
The dudes keep trying to steal it from each other and I give it to them so they'd sit and behave and it works quite well. I heard they smell a bit funky after microwaving it but I am planning to microwave it when it gets really small so they don't choke on it. So far we've been throwing them out. Thank you lisasgirl for that advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm glad your dogs like 'em, snow! I got some for Maiz when she was a baby and she chewed for about 15 min. and then was like "Meh."


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm glad your dogs like 'em, snow! I got some for Maiz when she was a baby and she chewed for about 15 min. and then was like "Meh."


It is good that you shared that story because I don't want to set everyone's expectations overly high bc my dogs go nuts over them. It is like thinking you are going to a super great movie and feeling it wasn't as great as rottentomatoes said. Sometimes the reality can't live up to the hype. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

We get it for our dogs periodically. They do love it! But it's kind of pricey. I have been buying dried bison ears and dried tripe sticks for our dogs lately. Also the frozen raw from Bone 'n Biscuit, which is also good for their teeth.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> It is good that you shared that story because I don't want to set everyone's expectations overly high bc my dogs go nuts over them. It is like thinking you are going to a super great movie and feeling it wasn't as great as rottentomatoes said. Sometimes the reality can't live up to the hype.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haha, yep  But I'm sure most dogs will love the yak chews


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I was so excited to try yak cheese when I saw it at the store a few years ago. Sammi loved chewing it, but it gave her diarrhea.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

KidWhisperer said:


> I was so excited to try yak cheese when I saw it at the store a few years ago. Sammi loved chewing it, but it gave her diarrhea.




Sorry that happened but it can happen with any new treats and esp when they are puppies and have that sensitive tummy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> Sorry that happened but it can happen with any new treats and esp when they are puppies and have that sensitive tummy.


Oh my gosh, I couldn't give Frosty any chewable treats until he was at least 4 mos. old or there would be repercussions!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh my gosh, I couldn't give Frosty any chewable treats until he was at least 4 mos. old or there would be repercussions!




I only know this because my mom is a pediatrician and told me puppies were probably like newborns. That is why so many issues with puppies and car sickness. It is funny how much my human doctor parents helped me with my dogs lol.


ETA: side note: I'm going to the dog beach today and this is rated a top rated dog beach in the country. Hehe I'm super excited and will upload photos later [emoji847]on a different thread.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> I only know this because my mom is a pediatrician and told me puppies were probably like newborns. That is why so many issues with puppies and car sickness. It is funny how much my human doctor parents helped me with my dogs lol.
> 
> 
> ETA: side note: I'm going to the dog beach today and this is rated a top rated dog beach in the country. Hehe I'm super excited and will upload photos later [emoji847]on a different thread.


I'm always comparing the dogs to the kids--so many similarities LOL 

Have a blast at the dog beach! Oh my gosh, how fun. We're going barn hunting


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm always comparing the dogs to the kids--so many similarities LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Have a blast at the dog beach! Oh my gosh, how fun. We're going barn hunting




Sorry I haven't been good at keeping up with other threads. I thought I saw a photo of frosty with hay? What is barn hunting?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> Sorry I haven't been good at keeping up with other threads. I thought I saw a photo of frosty with hay? What is barn hunting?


It's a realllllly fun game. Barn Hunt Association


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> It's a realllllly fun game. Barn Hunt Association




That sounds like great fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

